# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  رمز ایمیلم را فراموش کرده ام:(

## FooFana

کمممممممک  :؟ :( :ا

من 2تا ایمیل دارم.حالا چون خیلییی وقته از اون استفاده نکردم.. یمدت پیش رفتم ک بهش سر بزنم.. هرچقد رمزو وارد کردم باز نشد..

امکان نداره/یادمه رمزو عوض کردم.. ولی همینه.!

باز رمزای دیگمم زدم شاید اونا باشن.. نشد.. عجیبهههههه!!!

هروقتم ک رمزو بزنی بعد 3بار عمل نمیکنه.. اینکارارو طی چند روز انجام دادم.. ولی شکست خوردم :ا

از طریق یاهو هم عمل کردم/اون سوالایی ک وقته درست کردن ایمیل انتخاب کردم و جواب دادم یادم نیست :(

حالااااا چکار کنم!؟

ولی اون ایمیلو ک موقه ساختن دادم یادمه ولی یاهو اونو ازم نخواست ک باهاش رمزو پس بگیرم..

من امیلموووووووووو میخااااااااااام.. قبلن قیده یکیو زدم.. ولی اینو میخاااااااام..



بچهااااااا هکر سراغ دارید آیااااا؟؟؟؟

هر کس تونست کمک کنه/ممنون میشم..

----------


## ROSTAM2

قابلیت حذف ندارد

----------

